# Bananapi M1: no video output with FreeBsd?



## myuser (Nov 13, 2018)

Hello everyone
because with all the distributions other than FreeBSD I installed I can perfectly view the screen while with Freebsd, after the initial u-boot, the screen turns black and I can use it only via serial?

All distributions that have created an image for M1 bananas work perfectly, both graphically and text: Fedora, Android, Gentoo, CentOs, Arch Linux, Ubuntu and derivatives, Open Suse, even Raspbian and others ...
Why with Freebsd no video output?  Has Freebsd only provided the connection via serial or telnet and not hdmi output? 

Are developers aware of this problem? If they create an image for Banana Pi M1, do they have a video output? if not, why not declare that FreeBSD installed on Bananapi can be used only via serial or telnet?
I'd like to know it because I've been trying all the new versions for a year now, with the hope that something new will happen ...!

Thanks to all those who will give their opinion. 

Sorry for bad english ...!


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 15, 2018)

I have a pair of BPi-M1 but they are shelved.
Generally speaking Console is needed first for the developer to get the board working.
The HDMI output is usually one of the last things added. Many times they must port a video driver over to get it working.
I defiantly had HDMI output on my BPi so I know the work is done.

There is a bug report in for BPi-M1 not booting on FreeBSD 12 Alpha4.
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=231536

Uboot also did some major changes with the API noted here by Emmanuel Vadot. Not good for older Arm boards:
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=226430


> For ubldr it's known and it will not be solved.
> ubldr need u-boot api and since u-boot change it's driver model all net api function doesn't work anymore.



The pdf has more info. EFI only in the future.
https://www.bsdcan.org/2017/schedule/attachments/424_before_kernel.pdf


----------



## myuser (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm sorry Phishfry, what exactly does "I defiantly had HDMI output on my BPi know I know the work is done"?
I have problems with English and I do not understand the meaning of the sentence 

Were you able to use hdmi on Bpi-M1? 

Thanks for the attention.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 16, 2018)

When I say I know the work was done, I meant that the HDMI chipset driver was ported to FreeBSD and yes it worked for me.
Some boards only have limited support and as I said earlier, HDMI is one of the last things tackled.


----------



## myuser (Nov 22, 2018)

Hello 
I added a bug on Bugzilla  - FreeBSD Bugzilla - Bug 233391 
I received this answer :

Franco - 2018-11-21 19:14:04 UTC         
I see the uboot output via the HDMI port on my Banana Pi M1, but as soon as the kernel starts to boot all I see is black screen.

Emmanuel Vadot






    2018-11-22 05:11:19 UTC        
The video controller isn't supported by FreeBSD.
Resolution: --- → Not A Bug
Status: New → Closed


----------



## Maccraft123 (Nov 23, 2018)

You can try to build image with built-in support for this chip.
Like the RaspBSD does.


----------



## myuser (Nov 25, 2018)

Maccraft123 said:


> You can try to build image with built-in support for this chip.
> Like the RaspBSD does.



Excuse me, could you be clearer? I'm not very competent .. I tried to compile a new kernel but I was not able to make it work.
Can you give me a guide to follow? or anyway the steps to follow to get to the compilation? Thank you.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 25, 2018)

I could have sworn a HDMI driver was available. Mr. Vadot would know best though.
This board uses the popular Allwinner A20 chip and Mali-400 video.. Perhaps HDMI never got ported to FreeBSD.
I have been wrong before! I just hate to admit it.

Checkout this bug report:
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=207912
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=207970
They were trying to get it going.


----------

